# F10 SC Veterinary Disinfectant



## Brandon (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello everyone, I just purchased F10 as I have herd that it is the best cage cleaner/disinfectant from legit everyone and everywhere. I was just wondering how you dilute the solution? and how you use it in regards of cleaning? Do you use it on wood? or bedding?
Thanks.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 3, 2017)

There should be dilution ratios, you’d want a very dilute ratio for the times you change bedding and give everything a clean using f10, leave it for a few minutes then rinse/wipe off (wipe off inside the enclosure)

Use it on pretty much everything but the bedding, but again rinse it off if you use the f10

If you have some sort of big problem or buying an enclosure of other items, spray a ratio with more f10, should be called vet ratio or something.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 4, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> There should be dilution ratios, you’d want a very dilute ratio for the times you change bedding and give everything a clean using f10, leave it for a few minutes then rinse/wipe off (wipe off inside the enclosure)
> 
> Use it on pretty much everything but the bedding, but again rinse it off if you use the f10
> 
> If you have some sort of big problem or buying an enclosure of other items, spray a ratio with more f10, should be called vet ratio or something.



cool thanks yeah I'm just curious how other people use it.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 4, 2017)

Brandon said:


> cool thanks yeah I'm just curious how other people use it.


In a spray bottle, dilute with water


----------



## Brandon (Nov 4, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> In a spray bottle, dilute with water



yeah thats what I plan to do thanks.


----------



## Buggster (Nov 5, 2017)

You don’t need to rinse off F10. You’re meant to leave it to dry.
It is 100% safe- if your snake was to drink it/roll around in it, it would have no adverse effect


----------



## Tarron (Nov 5, 2017)

Buggster said:


> You don’t need to rinse off F10. You’re meant to leave it to dry.
> It is 100% safe- if your snake was to drink it/roll around in it, it would have no adverse effect


So you can just spray it on your hides and whole enclosure and just let it air dry? I plan on letting jt air dry for a little bit then wipe of with paper towel. I just got a 2 hand tank that came with hide, wood things, and fake leaves and grass mat, what do I use to disinfect these things?


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 5, 2017)

Tarron said:


> So you can just spray it on your hides and whole enclosure and just let it air dry? I plan on letting jt air dry for a little bit then wipe of with paper towel. I just got a 2 hand tank that came with hide, wood things, and fake leaves and grass mat, what do I use to disinfect these things?


Give it a spray with f10 leave it to dry or leave it for like 5minutes and things like a water bowl can get a rinse out, sure it’s not gonna hurt your animal but are you really going to risk it?


----------



## Tarron (Nov 5, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Give it a spray with f10 leave it to dry or leave it for like 5minutes and things like a water bowl can get a rinse out, sure it’s not gonna hurt your animal but are you really going to risk it?


Obviously not, that’s why I asked.


----------

